# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Dwight Howard

## RJstrong

Look for Dwight Howard to clean up this weekend during the NBA all-star break. Now I'm a bit biased since Orlando is my home town, but regardless I envision him becoming a household name after this weekend. Keep your eyes peeled for the kiss the rim dunk and I mean literally!

----------


## mavsluva

That dude is a man child. His playing syle is very similar to Shaq back when he was with Orlando. Howard is not as big as Shaq, but he's more athletic in my opinion.

The NBA All Star game is a joke. Heck, I think the NBA is kind of a joke in itself. There are, however, a few teams such as the Mavs, Spurs, Suns, and Rockets that bring some credibility to the league. There are unfortunately too many guys playing for the wrong reasons.

----------


## RJstrong

> That dude is a man child. His playing syle is very similar to Shaq back when he was with Orlando. Howard is not as big as Shaq, but he's more athletic in my opinion.
> 
> The NBA All Star game is a joke. Heck, I think the NBA is kind of a joke in itself. There are, however, a few teams such as the Mavs, Spurs, Suns, and Rockets that bring some credibility to the league. There are unfortunately too many guys playing for the wrong reasons.


good points... that's probably why I'm a fan of Dwight's. I young refreshing attitude that understands the team concept. I see big endorsement deals after this weekend for the man child!

----------


## JAYROD

he was robbed on the sticker dunk. when you think you've seen every kind of dunk he pulls that out. what a dunk.

----------


## ect0m0rph

He is a freakin monster. I thought Amare was big but when you look at those two next to each other Howard makes him look little, his shoulders especially

----------


## StoneGRMI

> That dude is a man child. His playing syle is very similar to Shaq back when he was with Orlando. Howard is not as big as Shaq, but he's more athletic in my opinion.
> 
> The NBA All Star game is a joke. Heck, I think the NBA is kind of a joke in itself. There are, however, a few teams such as the* Mavs*(TEXAS), *Spurs* (TEXAS), Suns, and *Rockets*(TEXAS) that bring some credibility to the league. There are unfortunately too many guys playing for the wrong reasons.


*mavsluva* (TEXAS)...

Funny post, I wish I would have seen it earlier. Kind of a homer to the Texas teams, mavs? What does it take to bring credibility (besides being from texas) to a team?

----------


## StoneGRMI

> he was robbed on the sticker dunk. when you think you've seen every kind of dunk he pulls that out. what a dunk.



I thought he was robbed, too. Dwight isn't a household name yet, but he will be in short time. He's a great player with a TON of potential.

----------


## mavsluva

> *mavsluva* (TEXAS)...
> 
> Funny post, I wish I would have seen it earlier. Kind of a homer to the Texas teams, mavs?


Not necessarily so much a homer to the Texas teams. I can't name one team that could enter the state of Texas and go 3-0 against the Texas Triangle. The Spurs/Mavs rivalry is the best in basketball right now and it's one of the few reasons why some people still watch the NBA product.

Also, I was a Mavs season ticket holder for 4 years. Hence the name, "mavsluva".

----------


## StoneGRMI

> Not necessarily so much a homer to the Texas teams. I can't name one team that could enter the state of Texas and go 3-0 against the Texas Triangle. The Spurs/Mavs rivalry is the best in basketball right now and it's one of the few reasons why some people still watch the NBA product.
> 
> Also, I was a Mavs season ticket holder for 4 years. Hence the name, "mavsluva".



Maybe nobody can go through the state of Texas with a 3-0 record but it doesn't mean they're the only teams worthy of watching. Many teams are having great years this year. I'm not knocking the Mavs, they're my favorite team behind Detroit, but I think some other teams deserve some sort of credit. Chicago, Cleveland, Detroit, LA-Lakers, Toronto, and Utah are all having good years. Also, the rivalry between the Spurs/Mavs may be great but it's not a game that people look forward to unless you're a fan of either team or a true basketball fan. I could say the same for the Detroit/Miami recent rivalry, it's there but if you're not a true fan you don't go out of your way to watch it. 

By the way, I never read your name like that (mavs luva), I had no idea what it was.  :LOL:  Why would you stop getting season tickets? I've had Detroit half season tickets for the last few years and it's been a blast.

----------


## ect0m0rph

Yeah and your forgetting the Suns, they are having a monster year and will cause some problems for the Texas teams. But definitely the best teams are in Texas right now.

----------


## JAYROD

> Yeah and your forgetting the Suns, they are having a monster year and will cause some problems for the Texas teams. But definitely the best teams are in Texas right now.


i agree and i don't think anybody in the east has anything for dallas, san antone or phoenix.

----------


## mavsluva

> Why would you stop getting season tickets?



As you grow older, your priorities change (or at least they're supposed to). I've dedicated all of my extra income to my child adoption fund for my wife and I. Is it worth it might you be asking? Absolutely because even though I love the Mavs, they don't love me back. My family, on the other hand, does.

----------

